# T5 addition to Chinese LED black box



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

*T5 addition to black box LED lights*

Used fixtures for hydroponics grow lights - just switch the bulbs. Hanging kit fits perfectly at the side of the LED box. Takes about 15 mins to assemble. I can probably get a nice crocea clam with the money saved.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Neat idea. I dont have a reef large enough to apply this but those t5 bars are cool. Where'd You get them?


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

I got the fixtures and brackets from a hydroponics store - Bustan at 100 Sunrise Ave in North York. The bracket is $15, the light fixtures are $35 each (24") without the reflector and $50 with reflector. If you have a hood, no need for the reflectors and brackets as you can attach the light fixture to your hood and use regular aluminum foil as a reflector. If you are doing a pure T5, they have a 4 light fixture for about $140, way cheaper than the ATI ones. 

There is also a plumbing supply store in the same area called Noble where you can get almost anything plumbing related.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*diy*

very nice idea &#8230; question is the led attached to bracket at all or is it just floating there &#8230; jmho if not I would find a way to secure it to holder just in case u nudge light and it drops , I see a screw on the led fixture u could attach a small wire to bracket again jmho

looks good 
cheers 
tom


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

The LED is the one attached to the hook on the wooden frame. 

The T5 is floating and is piggybacked to the carabiner for the LED with it's own chain. The T5 fixture is quite light, so probably minimal stress to the actual hook which the LED hangs.


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

Check this out -


----------



## belmaskin1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Great idea! Looks like Reefergrrl liked it too.


----------

